# New M&P Finish Worn - should I bother?



## hdh (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I purchased an M&P 340 yesterday - great J-frame and I look forward to years of reliable ownership.

The attached pics show rub marks where the cylinder comes close to the frame (don't know the exact name of those areas) - the finish appears worn down to the metal. In opening and closing the cylinder it does not appear to be touching the frame so I don't know how the finish is worn away in these areas.

Thing is, I saw no less than five brand-new blued or matte j-frames of various flavors in my range today - they all had the same exact wear spots.

The gun is brand new and I have not shot it yet.

Should I bother calling Smith about it or just accept it as 'normal'?

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would expect better then that on a new gun no doubt. I would expect that if it was a used gun and it was made in Argentina but not from a new S&W


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I would give S&W a call. A new gun should look new.


----------



## indigo (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree, Call S&W. It should not be doing that.


----------

